# Jeeps clock blows



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

my wifes grand cherokee( which we absolutely love) has a problem telling time. Fix the clock and a week or two later it is slow by about 10 minutes. Whats the deal?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

What size motor?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

What size tires?

Your wife just wants you to spend more time with her...

(For the record I originally had You're wife is cheating on you...


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

Seems wierd. Is the clock part of the radio? Try posting at Jeepforum.com


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Lmao.. not sure what size anything on that car. She went and leased it herself. All i know is it has some giddybup and is fun to drive. Its a 2015


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

MLG said:


> Seems wierd. Is the clock part of the radio? Try posting at Jeepforum.com


Its got the touchscreen deal where all options are right there. Set the time and a week later its slow. Strange


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I bought my wife a Chevy Traverse, and after spending my life bouncing around in a 12k lb work truck I can attest to the fun to drive feeling. I can hit bumps on our road at 3 times the speed I can in the truck.


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

My Wife's 2012 Liberty did that. The Chrysler store did a re-flash to correct that. It's a factory fix.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

SIPLOWGUY said:


> My Wife's 2012 Liberty did that. The Chrysler store did a re-flash to correct that. It's a factory fix.


Thanks man.. ill have her stop by the dealer.


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

Bring all your remotes.


----------

